# Niagara Dry - Pepsi



## Photon440 (Aug 21, 2009)

Another bottle pulled from years of sitting in the barn.  The Niagara Dry Ginger Ale labels are identical on both sides of the bottle, nothing else is printed.  The bottom says "PEPSI-COLA CANADA LTD"  It looks like Dominion Glass.  No date though.  There is a "86", but the bottle has been around since the 1960's, when my family re-used it every year to brew Hires root beer.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 21, 2009)

the only thing i could find on niagara dry  were 10 oz. bottles with no dates or pics...but i like  it.. neat bottle


----------



## carling (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a little 7 ounce paper label.  The only marking on the glass is a faint 2 on the bottom.

 The label says Niagara Dry Beverages, Niagara Falls, Ont.  No mention of Pepsi on it like your acl.

 Rick


----------



## Photon440 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  That's quite the colourful paper label, Carling.  Actually, I hadn't even researched the bottle, but just now found all sorts of stuff about the company, mostly 1950's or 60's.  Almost all of the photos of the plant, or people's mention of it include both Pepsi and the Niagara Falls Ginger Ale.  I wonder if that was the extent of their product line?  An image search of the name shows a couple of bottles, but when clicking on them, I get the message "can't find the server at www.niagaradry.com, which leads me to think that they had until recently still existed.

 Although I have lots of 26 oz bottles, and a few 28 oz, this is my only 30 oz. size.


----------



## jaroadshow (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello Fellow Collectors - In reply to Both Individuals with the Niagara Falls - Niagara Dry Bottles,and others you have,would you be interested in selling them????


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2013)

you see the odd Niagara dry bottle on ebay now and then , I don't have any myself but have seen them for sale at times online , they are around .


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (May 7, 2016)

I'm not sure of the rules here regarding bumping old threads, but I saw this thread and had to post this here for anyone else who discovers this thread via Google, so I do apologize if I've broken any necroposting rules.

I've got a fairly large Niagara Dry collection (and I know another person who has a large collection as well, though I have more bottle variants and he has more non-bottle products).

I just set up a Facebook page for Niagara Dry Beverages as a way to get more information about the product out there. I've got a ton of pictures up on the page as we speak, organized in albums based on criteria such as "Bottles", "Crates/Carriers", etc.

And yes, Niagara Dry was bottled by Pepsi after Pepsi Cola bought out Niagara Dry Beverages, moved production to Toronto, and then they phased out Niagara Dry Ginger Ale shortly after.

Niagara Dry Beverages also produced other sodas, whose bottles I haven't been able to locate, such as;

- Niagara Dry
- Niagara L-LR (Lemon-Lime Rickey) (I have a bottle cap for this soda, but no bottle)
- Sky-Hy (I've got several bottles, several bottlecap variants and two original paper labels)
- Niagara T.S. (Not sure what this is, saw it listed on a NDB shipping receipt)
- Pepsi Cola (they shipped this along with the other sodas they produced)


----------



## Photon440 (May 8, 2016)

Feel free to bump away - I had forgotten that I put that bottle up here in the first place.  Thanks for the additional info!

So I take it that the 30 oz. size isn't that unusual?


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (May 8, 2016)

I've seen plenty (I have most of them). Another ND collector that I know (pictures of his collection in the brown cabinet are on the facebook page) has some 30oz's as well.

I've pretty much cleared out most antique places in the Niagara region (Niagara Falls, Chippawa, Fort Erie, Port Colborne, Stevensville, Crystal Beach, Ridgeway, St. Catharines, Vineland, Jordan Station).


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (May 8, 2016)

carling said:


> Here's a little 7 ounce paper label.  The only marking on the glass is a faint 2 on the bottom.
> 
> The label says Niagara Dry Beverages, Niagara Falls, Ont.  No mention of Pepsi on it like your acl.
> 
> Rick



You wouldn't happen to still have this bottle, would you?


----------



## Houdini (May 9, 2016)

Very impressive collection and presentation.


----------



## carling (May 26, 2016)

NiagraDryCollector and jaroadshow,

Just saw your inquiries, sorry for the late response, and sorry to say that I sold that bottle on ebay probably in 2009 or 2010.  Can't remember exactly what it sold for, maybe around $50.

Rick


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (Jul 21, 2016)

carling said:


> NiagraDryCollector and jaroadshow,
> 
> Just saw your inquiries, sorry for the late response, and sorry to say that I sold that bottle on ebay probably in 2009 or 2010.  Can't remember exactly what it sold for, maybe around $50.
> 
> Rick



Aww shoot. I had a feeling it was a goner. By the by, Jaroadshow _(my uncle)_ was actually posting on behalf of my father who was looking to obtain the bottle back in 2013 when my collection was still somewhat small. I joined the forums this year when I set up the Niagara Dry Beverages Facebook page, and decided to try inquiring about the bottle again.

I actually have a bottle similar to the one in your picture. The bottom label is the same, but very worn, and the top label is different (first bottle from the left). Yours had a different top label on it (one of several variants) and I would've loved to add it to my collection. Looks like the hunt is on now.



And I also have the 30oz mate;


What I'm still stumped on is how a Niagara Dry bottle ended up down in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## carling (Jul 21, 2016)

It was the only one in a box of bottles I bought locally, the bottles were a miscellaneous mixture.  I think the guy said they were his dad's bottles, but I don't know how his dad obtained them.  

Best of luck to you, hope you or your Dad can find one.  The Niagara Dry's sure are one of the more colorful labels out there.


----------



## NiagaraDryCollector (Nov 20, 2016)

Just cross-posting from the Displaying section to here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686829-My-Niagara-Dry-collection&p=698645#post698645

I just came into possession of an incredibly rare Niagra-Dry crate from Buffalo, New York. The misspell of Niagara was intentional (the bottler in Buffalo was trying to use the Niagara Dry name without legal trouble if I had to guess), but it's the only crate I've ever seen for Niagra-Dry. And it's for 30oz bottles....I've never seen a 30oz Niagra-Dry. I've got 4 12oz Niagra-Dry bottles, one being full and capped, but I have never heard of or seen a 30oz bottle. That's become the new top of my wishlist for my collection.


----------

